# 1 month prep.



## jmunar (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I recently just just passed my EMT-B course at a local CC. At this point, I have registered on NREMT and Pearson Vue and got my test date for the end of Jan. So now it's all studying from here, I'm planning on purchasing the JBTest prep for EMT-B to help me prepare. I am wondering if 1 month of studying and prep is ample time for the National Registry Test.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 27, 2009)

jm32 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and I recently just just passed my EMT-B course at a local CC. At this point, I have registered on NREMT and Pearson Vue and got my test date for the end of Jan. So now it's all studying from here, I'm planning on purchasing the JBTest prep for EMT-B to help me prepare. I am wondering if 1 month of studying and prep is ample time for the National Registry Test.



One month grants you plenty of time. My best advice to you is, schedule yourself an alloted amount of time, to *read your textbook from cover to cover*. I would recomend you set aside at least 8 hours, I could read it in thirty minutes. 


Obviously I can not read the entire thousand something page book, in a half hour, but i can skim through it in that amount of time, and so can you.

Skim through the entire text, dedicate some extra time to any information that appears new to you, or is not entirely clear. If you have any specific questions, feel free to post them, and we will do our best to clarify for you.

There are no secret methods or insight than can replace proper test preparation, but some things are common. The tests are heavy in the basics. Know CPR and shock as well as all of the segment categories of the test itself i.e. airway and breathing, cardiac, medical, trauma, obstetrics, pediatrics and operations. Know the major components of the airway and the normal ranges of respiration for adults and pediatric patients. Know diabetic emergencies and the various causes of syncope.

The following is the reported composition of the Examination in question.



> Airway and Breathing 	18.0%
> Cardiology 	17.3%
> Trauma 	16.7%
> Medical 	15.3%
> ...



Best of luck to you,
Life


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 27, 2009)

jm32 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and I recently just just passed my EMT-B course at a local CC. At this point, I have registered on NREMT and Pearson Vue and got my test date for the end of Jan. So now it's all studying from here, I'm planning on purchasing the JBTest prep for EMT-B to help me prepare. I am wondering if 1 month of studying and prep is ample time for the National Registry Test.



A month is longer than some EMT programs, you'll be fine.  Like LifeGuard said, review all materials.  I wouldn't go so far as to say you should re read all of your book unless you didn't read it thoroughly in class.  Trying to memorize an entire textbook is futile.  Read each chapter review, and do TONS OF PRACTICE PROBLEMS.  If you don't get a practice problem correct, then go review that particular section of the book.  If you use this method of studying you should be well prepared and have addressed most to all of your weak areas.

Edit:  I think a good way to look at it is this:  know the baselines of an infant/ped/adult, that is what are normal resp, pulse, skins, mentation, etc. etc.  Then understand what skills to employ when the patient isn't within normal ranges or how you would expect, understand why you do those treatments (what they are trying to accomplish), and understand what results you can expect.  This "problem solver" mentality is, in my opinion, the best way to study for a test which will ask you to problem solve multiple situations.  There will also be questions simply on the content of your class, that are not problem solving, and this is where those chapter outlines help you.


----------



## jmunar (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you guys for the advice, much appreciated. I'm more confident now that I know I am not rushing in taking the National test.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm testing on the 5th of January, and i feel the only thing i dont have a firm grasp on yet, is the inconsistencies in the materials i'm using to study with. ie: AHA guidelines for CPR vs My textbooks guidelines vs the site i use to study froms guidelines. Some Say 1/3rd to 1/2 body mass for depth some have a structured inch rating, some say first on scene to an pulseless apneic patient of unknown ediology is to immediately attatch aed and analyze rhythm some say 2 minutes of cpr prior to analyzing rhythm. This is just one of many inconsistancies i've found that frustrate me to no end, so i'm just hoping there aren't too many technicality questions like this on the NREMT.

Anyway, good luck to you and be sure to let us know how you do!

-JC


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 28, 2009)

juxtin1987 said:


> I'm testing on the 5th of January, and i feel the only thing i dont have a firm grasp on yet, is the inconsistencies in the materials i'm using to study with. ie: AHA guidelines for CPR vs My textbooks guidelines vs the site i use to study froms guidelines. Some Say 1/3rd to 1/2 body mass for depth some have a structured inch rating, some say first on scene to an pulseless apneic patient of unknown ediology is to immediately attatch aed and analyze rhythm some say 2 minutes of cpr prior to analyzing rhythm. This is just one of many inconsistancies i've found that frustrate me to no end, so i'm just hoping there aren't too many technicality questions like this on the NREMT.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you and be sure to let us know how you do!
> 
> -JC



In the case of CPR, go with the AHA guidelines.  It's THEIR specialty.  In general, for ADULTS the compression depth is a standard depth: 1.5-2 inches.  For CHILDREN, it's 1/3-1/2 chest depth.  That may be what's confusing you.  Adults have a fixed depth.  Children do not.  As far as whether you should do CPR or AED first, I would read this thread: 
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15987
It talks about it in depth.

I know you weren't exactly asking for help, but I thought I would try to help anyways.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Dec 28, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> In the case of CPR, go with the AHA guidelines.  It's THEIR specialty.  In general, for ADULTS the compression depth is a standard depth: 1.5-2 inches.  For CHILDREN, it's 1/3-1/2 chest depth.  That may be what's confusing you.  Adults have a fixed depth.  Children do not.  As far as whether you should do CPR or AED first, I would read this thread:
> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15987
> It talks about it in depth.
> 
> I know you weren't exactly asking for help, but I thought I would try to help anyways.



Any help and guidance is always appreciated, i've read through that thread before and think that it almost supports my ideas of inconsistencies accross the board. Like you said, AHA guidelines are the best way to go, so that's what i'm using for registry regardless of what my class was taught.


----------

